# Greetings from the UK



## Patrick_Gill (Jun 19, 2011)

*Hey V.I. Control Composers.*


How's it going?


My name is Patrick Gill, I'm a composer for Film & Games based in the UK.


Heard many good things about the VI Control community. Apparently the vibe here is generally friendly and very informative which sounds promising!. Not to slate other forums, but I've had a lot of irrelevant or unhelpful responses to threads in the past, got a little bored, so I felt a change was needed. 

Anyways!


Look forward to meeting and networking with some cool people here!

A little example of work. 

Short - Street Fighter Legacy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2ZXSzaUIBQ


Regards

*Patrick,.*


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Patrick, welcome aboard! Yes, this is a great place - you get some spats of course, but overall I find it very friendly and helpful. There's a quite a good UK showing here too.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Patrick,

Welcome to the forum!

+1 on the comments above.

- Mike


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 21, 2011)

And a fair few Patricks too!  Welcome!


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Thanks a lot! 


Much appreciated.


----------

